# Help with a few plants.



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's a few plants whose identities I don't know.

Tell me if you need better pictures on any of them!

Thanks!


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

1 and 2 look like some sort of anubias 
5-8 look like some sort of cryptocone species

I could be wrong hope this helps...


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

#3 is a sword of some type
#4 may also be a sword or it may be an Aponogeton. I kind of lean towards Aponogeton.
#5 looks like Cryptocoryne spiralis. 
#6 may be one of the Cryptocoryne crispatula verieties, or it may be C. retrospiralis.
#7 and #8 looke like C. beckettii, and there is some tiny little green crypt, too, possibly a plant of C. x willisii.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone! How much would it all be worth of bought/sold on the forums?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

epicfish said:


> Thanks everyone! How much would it all be worth of bought/sold on the forums?


Any expert opinions on this?


----------

